# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Minkä perusteella annatte arvosanan gallerian kuville?

## otto s

Terve!

Olisi kiva tietää millä perusteella annatte arviot gallerian kuvista? Kuvan tunnelman, kaluston, kuvan iän vai jotain muuta? Olisi ihan silläkin perusteella kiva tietää, että osaa arvoida mitä kuvia galleriaan pistää. Kiitos etukäteen.

----------


## killerpop

Jos arvosanan annan, se tulee käytännössä kokonaisuudesta.
Siihen vaikuttavia tekijöitä ovat:
- kuvan tekninen laatu
- kuvan mielenkiintoisuus
- ympäristö
- mahdolliset erikoisuudet, jotka tekevät kuvasta ainutlaatuisen

Suurimmalle osalle kuvia ei tule kuitenkaan annettua mitään arvosanaa.

----------


## otto s

> Suurimmalle osalle kuvia ei tule kuitenkaan annettua mitään arvosanaa.


Itse yritän antaa jokaiselle kuvalle arvion, ja toivon, että myös minun kuville annttaisiin. Eikös se arviointisysteemi ole sitä varten, että kuvat arvostellaan...?  :Wink:

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Olisi kiva tietää millä perusteella annatte arviot gallerian kuvista? Kuvan tunnelman, kaluston, kuvan iän vai jotain muuta?


Täysin kuvien HiivatillisuusAsteen mukaan.

----------


## JSL

Sommittelun onnistuminen vaikuttaa paljon arvosanaan. 
Vanhoista kuvista ropisee minulta lisäpisteitä, myöskin ns. harvinaisuudet iskevät.
Täällä onneksi toimii etukäteissensuuri joka nostaa kuvien julkaisukynnystä. 
Näin yleisesti ottaen olen tyytyväinen gallerian kuvien tasoon.

----------


## killerpop

itse antaisin Sanan numeron sijaan, mutta galleriasoftaan ei ole vieläkään lisätty kommentointimahdollisuutta  :/

----------


## Hape

Itse arvostan  kuvan sommittelua ja rajausta, eli taiteellista vaikutelmaa, eniten. Kuvan arvoa nostaa myös sen kiinnostavuus, eli jokin erikoinen kohde tai tapahtuma. 
En anna kovinkaan monelle kuvalle pisteitä, vain niille jotka ansaitsevat mielestäni hyvät pisteet.

Kannatan Killerpopin ajatusta kuvien kommentoinnnista. 
Kuvista annettu palaute voisi olla hyvää kannustusta varsinkin nuorille jotka haluavat kehittyä paremmiksi kuvaajiksi.

----------


## JSL

Minusta kuvien kommentointi saattaa johtaa vaunutorg-tyyppiseen ilmiöön, jossa mennään henkilökohtaisuuksiin ja missä moni on pahoittanut mielensä asiattomista kommenteista, syynä voi olla kuitenkin valvonnan puute.

----------


## Ollli-tajua

Minä annan arvosanan näin:

- jos kuva on liian tiukkaan rajattu kohteeseen, niin nolla-arvostelu

- erikoisuus nostaa arvosanaa

- ikä nostaa

- jos kuvassa on esim. jokapäivänen Sm1/Sm2 jossain Helsingin ja Pasilan ympäristössä, niin se ei ole millään tavalla kiinnostava eli huonoin mahdollinen

- tekninen laatu

- sommittelu

- tunnelma

- taiteellisuus

- tekninen onnistuminen

Että näin  :Wink:

----------


## TEP70

> Minusta kuvien kommentointi saattaa johtaa vaunutorg-tyyppiseen ilmiöön, jossa mennään henkilökohtaisuuksiin ja missä moni on pahoittanut mielensä asiattomista kommenteista, syynä voi olla kuitenkin valvonnan puute.


Olen samaa mieltä. Siellähän myös vanhat kuvat saivat aina automaattisesti hyvät arvosanat riippumatta tasosta. Ja joku häirikkö kävi aika ajoin antamassa kaikille kuville nollia.

Palautteesta vetää säännöllisin väliajoin joku kuitenkin herneet nenään, eli se sitten myös siitä kehittymisestä.

----------


## vompatti

> Minusta kuvien kommentointi saattaa johtaa vaunutorg-tyyppiseen ilmiöön, jossa mennään henkilökohtaisuuksiin.


Myös foorumilla keskustelu ja kaikenlainen muu kanssakäyminen voi johtaa samanlaiseen ilmiöön. Tuosta ilmiöstä pääsee eroon vain tehokkaalla moderoinnilla: kirjoituskielto ja syyte kunnianloukkauksesta ikäville henkilöille.

----------


## Safka

Pisteytyssysteemi on tarkoitettu lukutaidottomille. Tässä tapauksessa jopa kuvalukutaidottomille: omaa lehmää ojasta kaivaen totean, että kuvani reilun parin viikon takaisesta Töölön hallin vesivuoto-tilanteesta eivät ole niin huonoja kuin pisteytys antaa ymmärtää.
Pointti on, että jos esim. kuvan laadun tai yleensä tilannearvioinnin perusteella annetaan arvosanoja, niin en ymmärrä, että kuville voisi antaa numeroarvosanan ne, jotka eivät ole paikalla edes käyneet.

Ja jottei väärinymmärryksiä (oma lehmä, MOT) synny niin kuitataan tämä viesti suuresti inhomallillani  :Smile:  :llä, joista pantakoon tähän esimerkiksi  :Wink:  koska se on helpompi työstää kuin esimerkiksi  :Wink: , eikö vain  :Question: 

Yks'yhteen: kannatan sanallista arviointi kuvien yhteyteen.

----------


## otto s

> Pointti on, että jos esim. kuvan laadun tai yleensä tilannearvioinnin perusteella annetaan arvosanoja, niin en ymmärrä, että kuville voisi antaa numeroarvosanan ne, jotka eivät ole paikalla edes käyneet.


Aivan samaa mieltä.. Pitäisi sanallinen arviointi saada.  Kuten tässäkin kuvassa oli ensin annettu 9 ja 10 pistettä (Mikä nyt on vähän liikaa), mutta sitten hups, muutaman tunnin päästä ollaan neljässä pisteessä yhteensä. Sitä en tiedä kuka täällä antaa lähes joka kuvalle (Jota minä lisään) 1-2 pistettä. 

Vaikka 9 yhdeksän ei olisikaan se kaikista paras arvosana tälle kuvalle, niin ei silti tarvitse kaikille kuville huonointa mhadollista arviota antaa. http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php...all&ppuser=443

Muiden kuvista en tiedä, mutta se joka näitä yhtä/kahta pistettä täällä antaa joka kuvalle, toivoisin jonkinlaista selvitystä siihen, sillä en itse ainakaan usko, että jokainen lisäämäni kuva olisivat sen arvoisia.

P.S Minä en ainakaan tässä nimimerkki "Safka":n lisäämissä kuvissa mitään vikaa nähnyt. Päinvastoin, uudenlainen kuvakulma  täällä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Sitä en tiedä kuka täällä antaa lähes joka kuvalle (Jota minä lisään) 1-2 pistettä.


Me rivikäyttäjät emme sitä tule koskaan tietämään. Ylläpitäjä näkee käyttäjätunnus- / kuvakohtaisesti, kuka on antanut millekin kuvalle minkäkin verran pisteitä. Tämä esille vain nyt siksi, ettei kukaan "kiusanhenki" kuvittelisi touhuavansa oikeasti anonyymisti tässä asiassa...

----------


## kuukanko

Koska jokainen käyttäjä voi räiskiä kuville ihan mitä arvosanoja huvittaa, niin omien kuvien arvosanoista ei kannata mielestäni ottaa stressiä. Sitten voi miettiä kuviensa laatua, jos omista kuvista hylätään kovin suuri osa.

Kuvien kommentoinnin ongelmana on, että ylläpito ei ainakaan vielä ole löytänyt systeemiä galleriaohjelmistoon, jolla uusia kommentteja saisi selattua helposti. Ilman sitä kommenttien seuraaminen on liian hankalaa ja jos siitä tulee niin hankalaa, että ylläpito tai minä ei jaksa niitä lukea, niin on riski että kommentteihin alkaa tulla kaikenlaista roskaa (vrt. vaunut.orgissa tapahtunut kehitys).

----------


## Safka

> Sitä en tiedä kuka täällä antaa lähes joka kuvalle (Jota minä lisään) 1-2 pistettä.


Onko noitakin? 0 heille käyttäytymisestään! Omassa tapauksessani korostan, etten mitään "kymppikuvia" ollut tekemässä enkä, kuten annoin toivottavasti ymmärtää, myöskään kymppilaatua hakenut vaan




> P.S Minä en ainakaan tässä nimimerkki "Safka":n lisäämissä kuvissa mitään vikaa nähnyt. Päinvastoin, uudenlainen kuvakulma  täällä.


... sanallista arviota. Uudenlainen kuvakulma [tattis!] on lievästi sanottu huonolaatuisista kännykkäkuvista mutta hyväksyttäköön.




> Koska jokainen käyttäjä voi räiskiä kuville ihan mitä arvosanoja huvittaa, niin omien kuvien arvosanoista ei kannata mielestäni ottaa stressiä.


Eipä kannata, ei. Ja se ei ollutkaan pointti, koska itse tiedän olevani vain amatööri. Mutta ehkä tulevien ammattikuvaajien kuvien tasoa, jota olen nähnyt galleriassa parjattavan, on vedetty turhan alas juuri sen takia, että kuville annetaan turhan huonot numerot!

----------

